# Deer bologna (Disco's moose German bologna style )



## smokerjim (Jan 25, 2021)

Decided to make some deer bologna, while looking for a recipe i came across disco's moose german bologna, so i started with 8lbs venison 2lb pork fat, ground once  course then once fine, mixed in the seasoning. i didn't emulsify like disco suggest but mixed well by hand then stuffed and into the smoker. it didn't come out as pretty as disco's but this stuff has a great flavor. Disco has the step by step if anyone is interested so i didn't post the seasonings and smoke temps. will definitely make this again. J


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 25, 2021)

Looks great


----------



## sawhorseray (Jan 25, 2021)

Looks great Jim, nice piece of work! RAY


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 25, 2021)

Nice job, it looks really good! 

Ryan


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 25, 2021)

Looks good to me! I've not seen Disco's moose bologna thread....off to use the search function! Like!


----------



## checkdude (Jan 25, 2021)

Looks real good! I have made it before and it is tasty.


----------



## tx smoker (Jan 25, 2021)

That's some really nice looking sausage Jim. Being a sausage junkie I'd stand in line half a day for a taste of that. Nice job sir!!

Robert


----------



## smokerjim (Jan 26, 2021)

pc farmer said:


> Looks great


Thanks PC and thanks for the like!


----------



## smokerjim (Jan 26, 2021)

sawhorseray said:


> Looks great Jim, nice piece of work! RAY


Thanks for the kind words Ray , thanks for the like!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 26, 2021)

Yup some crackers and beer and you are good to go.

Warren


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 26, 2021)

Looks great Jim . Nice work .


----------



## smokerjim (Jan 26, 2021)

Brokenhandle said:


> Nice job, it looks really good!
> 
> Ryan


Thanks Ryan, it sure does have a nice flavor, thanks for the like


----------



## smokerjim (Jan 26, 2021)

indaswamp said:


> Looks good to me! I've not seen Disco's moose bologna thread....off to use the search function! Like!


Thank you sir , he has a good easy to follow step by step . Thanks for the like


----------



## tx smoker (Jan 26, 2021)

HalfSmoked said:


> Yup some crackers and beer and you are good to go.



l like the way you think Warren    I'd probably want some cheese too but you hit the highest point: beer!!

Robert


----------



## smokerjim (Jan 26, 2021)

checkdude said:


> Looks real good! I have made it before and it is tasty.


Thanks checkdude, thanks for the like


----------



## smokerjim (Jan 26, 2021)

tx smoker said:


> That's some really nice looking sausage Jim. Being a sausage junkie I'd stand in line half a day for a taste of that. Nice job sir!!
> 
> Robert


Thanks Robert, i dont make my friends wait so no need to wait half a day. Jump right in. Thanks for the like


----------



## smokerjim (Jan 26, 2021)

HalfSmoked said:


> Yup some crackers and beer and you are good to go.
> 
> Warren


You got that right warren! Thanks for the like


----------



## smokerjim (Jan 26, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> Looks great Jim . Nice work .


Thank you sir appreciate it, thanks for the like.


----------



## smokerjim (Jan 26, 2021)

tx smoker said:


> l like the way you think Warren    I'd probably want some cheese too but you hit the highest point: beer!!
> 
> Robert


I got the smoked cheese here also so when ever you're ready!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 26, 2021)

Thanks for the like Jim it is appreciated.

Cheese maybe don't want to spoil the flavor of the baloney.

Warren


----------



## smokerjim (Jan 26, 2021)

HalfSmoked said:


> Thanks for the like Jim it is appreciated.
> 
> Cheese maybe don't want to spoil the flavor of the baloney.
> 
> Warren


you can have some cheese rinse your pallet with a beer then have some boloney, then repeat and repeat and repeat. that may work


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 27, 2021)

Great idea Jim. I can remember some friends of mine laying on the ground to drunk to stand up and they were passing the draft keg hose around.

Warren


----------



## smokerjim (Jan 27, 2021)

HalfSmoked said:


> Great idea Jim. I can remember some friends of mine laying on the ground to drunk to stand up and they were passing the draft keg hose around.
> 
> Warren


That's funny warren , at least you didn't hang around with quitters


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 27, 2021)

Yea it was funny but what a great time they had.

Warren


----------

